# standard automotive valve stem size?



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm trying to look for a new set of metal bolt on valve stem caps. They will be going on a konig wheel, and I've seen nice sets on ebay, etc. I'm not sure what hole size I should be looking for. 

These are the ones in question. Will they work? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHRO...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Thanks :beer:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I think the "standard" size is TR 413.


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> I think the "standard" size is TR 413.


Cool. Do you know what that equates to or how big of a hole that is?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

11.3mm or 0.445" in diameter


----------

